# Roubaix Comp 2017 vs 2018



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Looking to puchase a new endurance / comfort bikes and I'm close to buying a Roubaix Comp. 

I've been able to locate a couple 2017's, and I know they're basically the same frame, fork and group, but the 2018 has upgraded brakes and a different wheelset (Roval SLX 24 vs DT R470). 

There's only about a $100 difference between the 2017 and 2018, so I'm leaning toward the 2018. Is there anything I'm missing that would make the 2017 a better bike / deal?

Thanks!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

You might be able to get a bigger discount on a leftover 2017 vs a 2018 (more than the $100 difference) but that depends on the bike store. MSRP for the 2017 was 3400, 2018 is $3200. 

That said, I would probably go with the 2018 purely for the aesthetics of the newer levers on that, it also has the rest of the newer 8000 ultegra vs the older 6800 ultegra and 8020 brakes vs the older 505. 

This is all assuming you like the colors on the new frames better or just as much as what you can get on the older ones as components are cheaper to swap than frames.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

UpHillCrawler said:


> Looking to puchase a new endurance / comfort bikes and I'm close to buying a Roubaix Comp.
> 
> I've been able to locate a couple 2017's, and I know they're basically the same frame, fork and group, but the 2018 has upgraded brakes and a different wheelset (Roval SLX 24 vs DT R470).
> 
> ...


You should check out the Canyon Endurace before buying the Roubaix.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi jaggrin, 

I'm sure the Canyon is a wonderful bike, but since it's direct sale only and I'd have no chance to test ride it before purchase I doubt I'd go that way. 

Since I live in SoCal there are plenty of LBS, and I'm sure there's a bike that I can test ride (Roubaix, Domane, Defy, Synapse, Addict, etc that i will be very happy with...


----------

